# Tailors



## C'est La T (Jul 23, 2010)

Anyone know of a good tailor that makes suits on HK side? How long does it normally take to make?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*a good tailor*



C'est La T said:


> Anyone know of a good tailor that makes suits on HK side? How long does it normally take to make?


I have no idea where theres a good tailor on the Hong Kong side but over in Kowloon (TST) theres tons of them. While you there you will get attacked by fake watch sellers. JW


----------



## C'est La T (Jul 23, 2010)

That's alright, I've got some suggestions like IFC and Admiralty. Prices around $5,000, not bad. The better the material, the more expensive. I heard there's one place that starts at $30,000!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Haha 30,000 seems a lot but im poor. Ok im not poor but my suits are worth much less. JW


----------



## C'est La T (Jul 23, 2010)

Even if i had an extra $30,000 floating around... a suit would not be what i would spend it on!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

hehe ok what would you spend it on? JW


----------



## Ash2Dust (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay,

So a good place to go for suits is this place in Tsim Sha Tsui, called Noblehouse.

They aren't the type of tailors that are selling you stuff on the street, they only seem to sell either online, or through appointments.

Check out Hong Kong Custom Tailors - Custom Tailored Suits, Custom Shirts, Tuxedos, Jackets, Blazers, Formal Wear, Clothes, Custom Tailored Shirts - Noble House

They might not be the cheapest, but I have a couple of their suits, and their quality is good.

This is not your overnight service though, as when I got a couple of suits/shirts made by the people on the road, the quality and workmanship was shoddy.

Ciao

Ash


----------



## JamesMorgan (Mar 30, 2013)

Friend in Hong Kong Himark Martin Tailors are the best tailors.My father bought his all suits from them.They made my fathers suits excellent.Their is a lot of collection of styles,fabrics etc in their shop.


----------

